# Scotts rider....Trans problems



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

I have a Scotts riding mower, 15.5hp B&S i/c, 6 speed. When I put it in 5th or 6th gear it hesitates and squeals before moving. It does it mostly under load. Also the brakes are not the greatest in the world. Is there a clutch that i can replace. Or should I look for a new trans? Thanks.

Jon


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Probably a belt or idler on the drive system. Is your Scotts a Murray Scotts, or a John Deere Scotts?


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

It's a Murray Scotts....the drive belt is brand new and I replaced the only pully that was in bad shape. The noise really sounds like it's coming from the rear end to me. The way it hesitates also leads me to believe this. Does the trans on this thing have clutch and brake pads. The brakes aren't that great, almost none at all. Thanks.

Jon


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The drive belt is also the clutching mechanism. Tension is applied via an idler arm and pulley when the clutch pedal is released. It does sound like the belt may be slipping when the transmission is in the higher speeds (5th or 6th) there is a much greater load on the input drive pulley to the transaxle. If the belt is not as tight as it should be or possibly the incorrect size it can slip on the pulley and make a squealing sound.

Yes there is a brake, it is usually located on the side of the transaxle and can be a disc or band type brake, there should be some adjustments that can be made to tighten it up, or you may have to replace the brake pucks or band.


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks....I'll look a little closer at it tomorrow.....can the idler arm be tightened up to keep the belt from slipping? The belt is new and I'm pretty sure it's the correct one, could there be something wrong with the pulley on the transaxle causing it to slip? Thanks again for the info.

Jon


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Negative on the pulley on the trans.... positive on the clutch pulley (its a tiny pulley, maybe 4-5 inches? across, this is moved in when you press down on the clutch/brake...(takes tension off) and let go (puts tension on the belt) when you release it.... This can get loose over the years.... and yes its adjustable usually.... just a bolt holding it on, this same bolt holds it onto a bracket that allows adjusting.

About the only thing other then that, would have to be some type of oil/grease on the pulleys....


----------

